# trollmaster



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

just wondering if anybody has one of these installed on there boat, im thinking about buying a trollmaster for my boat for trolling, any good and bad about them/


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I put one on my boat last yr and its AWESOME! Wish i would have done it a couple yrs ago!

Scott


----------



## white whale (Apr 20, 2007)

Walleye50,
I have had for years on my 9.9 4 stroke kicker and love it. You can really fine tune your speed within .10 mph. from anywhere in the boat. My servo went bad after some years and I called the company ( it seems like a small mom & pop shop) and they had one out to me right away. I'm sure there may be some new and better products out since I purchased mine, but I couldn't fish without mine.
I hope this helps some. If you have any more questions you can p.m. if you would like.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

white whale said:


> Walleye50,
> I have had for years on my 9.9 4 stroke kicker and love it. You can really fine tune your speed within .10 mph. from anywhere in the boat. My servo went bad after some years and I called the company ( it seems like a small mom & pop shop) and they had one out to me right away. I'm sure there may be some new and better products out since I purchased mine, but I couldn't fish without mine.
> I hope this helps some. If you have any more questions you can p.m. if you would like.


thanks fishmachine/white whale, i have been wanting to get one of these for a long time but kept putting it off.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

walleye50 said:


> thanks fishmachine/white whale, i have been wanting to get one of these for a long time but kept putting it off.


I'd get one ASAP!!...LOL!! Pretty easy to put on too!

Scott


----------



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one to works awesome get one


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Love mine I added a raymarine autopilot for 400 & now its perfect

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

sjk984 said:


> Love mine I added a raymarine autopilot for 400 & now its perfect
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Do you have your Trollmaster on a kicker? What kind of raymarine autopilot did you get? Is the autopilot interfaced to the Trollmaster?

Sorry for all the questions. I am intrigued.


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

Trollmaster is really the only good way to troll with those late 90s - early 2000s merc manual 9.9's.....thing is gold for me....would hate to think of having to troll without it.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the st1000 it does not intetface with rhe trollmaster but does run off the gps

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i have the trollmaster pro3 for my honda kicker..best thing i ever bought for the boat.i really dont think i can fish with out it


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

i just installed my trollmaster, do you guys hook the wires directly to the battery not to sound to dumb about this, but when it comes to electrical im not to knowligable. and also if there suppose to be a fuse on one of these,no type of inline fuse came with it thanks


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

I had issues with mine until I hooked it up direct. I would add a fuse. Try to find a 3-5 amp blade style. I have 2-3 covered blade styles but can't remember where I purchased them....maybe NAPA???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

walleye621 said:


> I had issues with mine until I hooked it up direct. I would add a fuse. Try to find a 3-5 amp blade style. I have 2-3 covered blade styles but can't remember where I purchased them....maybe NAPA???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks walleye621,now i just found out that i cant put the cowl back on,the servo is sticking to far out:rant: been trying to get hold of the company but they wont call back since yesterday. hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine has been on back order for month and a half,


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I run mine to a battery with out a motor charging it. If you have an alternator on a battery I would put a fuse in.


----------

